

YouTube Music Discovery Project - ptn
http://www.youtube.com/disco

======
RevRal
Searching for my favorite band Circulatory System brought up Atlas Sound.
Sounds great, so far. I'm impressed.

Circulatory System's Joy: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_jidcdzXuU>

Atlas Sound's Walkabout: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_jidcdzXuU>

Searching for one of my favorite composers, James Tenney, brought up Douglas
Ewart Quintet. Interesting association.

James Tenney's Spectral Canon for Conlon Nancarrow
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqWRoi8OTCo>

Douglas Ewart Quintet: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH_3ALijVcY>

I highly recommend listening to the James Tenney and Circulatory System. If
you like what you hear with the James Tenney, try this next:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY_FAqKs6Yw> .

------
TheBigD
There need to be more "find things like this" buttons in the world. I love
Pandora for being able to find related works very quickly, but I hate the lack
of real ability to explore. This seems to be a nice mix.

Why don't more sites leverage the "if you liked X, you'll love Y" data that
gets generated by millions of clicks?

------
mrcharles
This is amazing. I love music, I love finding new music, and I use youtube a
lot for it. Now there's an actual tool!

------
drenei
Brilliant, I'm quite impressed with this. Not only can you find related music
you can also quickly find an artist's videos.

It doesn't work as well for up and coming artists, does anyone know what
database it plugs into? It doesn't look like its Vevo only as I'm seeing it
work with Warner Music Group artists.

------
axod
Awesome. I think it could kill lots of the smaller 'music discovery sites' out
there.

------
p0nce
An amazing way to discover crap videos with reencoded sound. Sorry but Youtube
hurts music on a daily basis.

~~~
axod
The official music videos are usually pretty good, HD video, clear sound.

~~~
p0nce
I don't think AAC and MPEG4 were designed to be applied twice.

It could be better if Youtube would ask for a given format and not re-encode
both video and sound systematically. The situation for sound is particularly
bad, and people deal with it by mastering "for Youtube" (ie: no basses).

